# Music that feels similar to this



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I've become obsessed with a piece of music lately by Michael Nyman called "Bird Anthem". I've listened to some of his other works but nothing else comes really close to me (the closest I have found is "Water Dances" from his album The Kiss). Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

